# Ickle Baby Pictures.



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

NOTE: *I did not breed these babies.* My Dad bought the rat to feed to his ball python Houdini. Houdini had no interest in the rat, so my dad figured he was getting ready to shed. Instead of holding on to the rat for a week or so when he didn't have the means and didn't want my baby sisters getting attached to the rat he gave her to me to keep as a pet. Turns out she was pregnant and I now have eleven healthy week old little babies. My dad wants me to keep them/find them homes and doesn't want them back to feed to the snake since they wouldn't be big enough for several months, though he might let my sister have a pair of males.









Only a couple days old.









One week today, they're all little black hoodeds.









The boyfriend covered in babies. They've grown so much and already have a fine coat of fuzz.









They're also very wiggly and active for being so young.

As it stands right now I have a friend interested in a pair of females and another possibly interested in a pair and I for definate am keeping a male and a female (not to breed! just to keep my male:female ratio even), but I'm prepared to keep any that don't find homes. If anyone in the Louisville, KY area is interested send me a PM. (Yes, I know there's a fourm for rats needing homes, but I'm not desperate to get rid of the babies and the mention was more of an after thought than the main point of the post, I just wanted to share some cuteness.)


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

They are far too cute for their own good. <3


----------



## HannahBannah (May 17, 2009)

Hi i am new to Rat forum.com anyway i really think those pics are so cute do you still have them all?    ;D  : :-*


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, they'll only be two weeks old Wednesday and haven't even opened their eyes yet. They're growing like weeds though. I need to take some new pictures and post them.


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Theyre cute  Not too bad of a suprise.. I'd say as long as they have homes ready, youre doing good


----------



## Malorey (Jan 17, 2009)

They are coming along great! Very cute!


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

abazoo said:


> Theyre cute  Not too bad of a suprise.. I'd say as long as they have homes ready, youre doing good


They're adorable and luckily we have the space for them. We only have definate homes for two of them and a maybe home for another two, but we're prepared to keep any that don't end up with new homes. Luckily we have two spare cages, one's kinnve small, but would work for a couple months and the other's bigger but will need to be meshed since the bar spacing's too big for little babies.


----------



## chell1894 (Jan 4, 2009)

awh my one rat died a week ago.
i want to get another one because my others seem lonely without her.
yours are so CUTE!


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

chell1894 said:


> awh my one rat died a week ago.
> i want to get another one because my others seem lonely without her.
> yours are so CUTE!


Where are you at? I'm in Louisville, KY and if you're close by you could always adopt one in about three weeks.


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

The babies turned two weeks yesterday, so they got lots of pictures taken. Sorry for sucky quality, my camera batteries are dead so I used my phone.









Getting their bed legs.








Making a break for it.








And they're off!








They were running off everywhere.








And trying to scale the blanket moutain.








Or find a place to curl up and nap.
















Or just exploring.
























And looking cute.
















Then it was time to regroup.
















But it didn't last long.

And some of the two that we are definately going to keep, Ketamine and Dexadrine.
















Trying to show off her markings. All of the babies have really nice solid hooded stripes, but most are mismarked somehow. Miss Ketamine has something like a cross on her back that she doesn't like to show off too well in pictures, but then again she's one of the most adventerous of all the babies.

















Mr Dexadrine has a big splotch on his butt with a white spot in it and on the other side he has a little black spot. We have started to affectionately call the spots his butt eyes. What he also won't hold still for during pictures to show off are the spots on his tummy.

Ketamine is one of the biggest rittens and Dexadrine is one of the smallest. 

All in all we have three girls and eight boys. 

They keep changing and growing everyday and the boy and I are noticing something new everyday. Upon getting them out today for socialization/play time some of them have started to open their eyes, we have about four babies with just one little eye open. Even before their eyes started open they were a handful to keep track of as they've been running and climbing over everything and everyone. They'll nibble on our fingers and try and groom us with their teeny nubby tongues. You can see their little teeth and some of them are starting to have personalities that are noticablely their own. They even brux and groom themselves. It's exciting and in a way I envy people who reputably breed rats and get to go through this all the time, but then I remember how lucky we were with this litter that we took in. So much could have gone wrong, we could have lost the mom or the babies or both, the babies could have been born with a genetic deformity or stillborn, one could have gotten stuck inside of Mommy Rat's uterus, but we were lucky and have eleven healthy babies. Hopefully they'll continue to lead long healthy lives, but we have no idea since Mommy Rat was a petshop feeder and the babies father is probably either her brother or father, we have no idea what they babies gentics are like and what they'll have to deal with later in life.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

D'awwwww!!! Their eyes are opening? Too cute! How's mommy holding up?

I'm gonna have to come over soon and see them. <3


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

There's nothing cuter in the world than baby rats!!! Yours made me smile. Enjoy them - they grow up too fast!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are soooooo tiny and cute!


----------

